# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  Postbank zeigt mit dem Firefox (108) nur eine weiße Seite

## Dono

Hallo!

Seit ein paar Tagen bekommt man nur noch eine weiße Seite angezeigt.
Prüfen kann man das auch, wenn man nicht bei der Postbank ist.

https://meine.postbank.de/iob5/#/

Support gibt es von der Bank nicht. So muss man wohl die Bank wechseln.

Hat hier jemand das Problem auch?
(Stand 14.12.2022)

VG

----------


## DrunkenFreak

Keine Probleme hier.

Da hilft wohl tatsächlich nur Bank wechseln.

----------


## Sauerland1

Funktioniert es mit einem anderen Firefox Profil?

----------


## Dono

Nein. Ich habe es sogar mit einem Windows-PC probiert; geht auch nicht.
Eine echte IT gibt es bei der Postbank/Deutschebank nicht mehr, die sind jetzt in den Fängen von Google.

----------


## Dono

LOL. Eben hat es einmal funktinoniert und ich habe nichts verändert.

----------


## corresponder

Cache leeren? Anderen Browser verwenden (z.B. Brave)...

----------


## Dono

Anderer Browser geht. Firefox eben einmal auch. Schon seltsam.
Ob Chromium oder Brave muss ich mal ausprobieren.
Das muss irgendwas mit Cookies zu tun haben.

Das Problem ist seit ein paar Tagen: Zitat

Sie haben es vielleicht schon gehört: Unsere IT zieht um. In Vorbereitung dazu erhält die Login-Seite zum Postbank Banking und Brokerage bereits am 8. Dezember eine neue, moderne Optik. Wundern Sie sich daher nicht, wenn Sie sich demnächst anmelden. Wie die Login-Seite für Ihre Bankgeschäfte ab dem 8. Dezember aussieht, sehen Sie oben. Alles andere beim Login mit Ihrer Postbank ID bleibt wie gewohnt. Auch Ihr Sicherheitsverfahren, Postbank BestSign, bleibt weiterhin gültig. Achten Sie in nächster Zeit besonders darauf, Ihre Zugangsdaten über unsere Webseite postbank.de einzugeben. Bleiben Sie wachsam."
Gemeint ist ein riesiges Projekt, das die Banking-Angebote von Deutsche Bank und Postbank auf einer neuen Plattform vereinigen soll. Die Wahl fiel 2020 auf die Google Cloud. Neben der Arbeit am Backend sollen Nutzer aber auch ein neues Design und neue Funktionen kriegen. Los geht es mit einer neu gestalteten Login-Seite, neue Features will man dann 2023 bereitstellen.

bis zum 7.12.2022 war alles gut ... man man man

----------


## corresponder

Ganz ehrlich, die Postbank habe ich 2009 verlassen, die waren mir zu unflexibel und langsam,
nachdem dann diese, laut deren Werbung: "Eine lebenslange Emailadresse@post.de." nach ein paar Jahren hops gegangen ist,
kann ich den Verein nicht mehr ernst nehmen ;-)

dass nun die Apartheits- aehm deutsche Bank da mit drin hängt, ist eigentlich keine Werbung ;-P

----------


## muck19

Wenn ich im FF Ghostery aktiviert habe, wird auch nichts angezeigt.
Ausschalten und schon gehts.

----------


## Dono

Als Add-Ons habe ich Badger, FB-Container und opt out analytics. Aktuell funktioniert es. Verlassen wird die Postbank trotzdem.

----------


## Huhn Hur Tu

Sowas kommt leider bisweilen vor, wenn der Servicebetreiber zum Beispiel auf Chrome only entwickelt und dann ein neues Browserfeature verwendet oder um es anders auszudruecken, willkommen zurueck in den 90ern. 
Als Loesung verwende den ESR von Firefox

----------


## marce

> Als Loesung verwende den ESR von Firefox


Damit fängt man sich aber andere Probleme ein ..

Manchmal gibt es eben Seiten, die manchmal halt nur mit einem bestimmten Browser sauber funktionieren.

----------


## Huhn Hur Tu

Der ESR ist eine langzeitunterstuetzte Version, viele Unternehmensseiten werden nicht auf noch handwarme Features, sonder auf eben jene ESR/LTS Versionen hin geschrieben. Ja manch Seite funzt dann eben nicht bei "Das Feature kam heute Nacht raus, ist dein Problem wenn du nicht den nightly Build deines Browsers verwendest und ich gerade Bock hatte damit rumzuspielen"

----------


## bmk

Hallo, 
bei mir funktioniert die Postbankseite unter Firefox 102.6.0esr mit der Webadresse:
https://banking.postbank.de/#/login

Die Postbank hat im Dezember ihre Webseite umgestellt.

Gebe ich nur https://meine.postbank.de ein (ohne den iob5-Zusatz), wird auf die o.g. Webadresse umgeleitet.

Mit der Adresse https://meine.postbank.de/iob5/#/ sieht die Seite etwas anders aus, vermutlich ist das die alte Version, die die Probleme bereitet.

Bitte die anderen Varianten mal ausprobieren, ob das funktionier

Grüße bmk

----------


## Dono

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/finanzen...-18578615.html

Ab dem 1.2.2023 heißt es bye bye Postbank --- leider hat nur die Postbank hier im Dorf noch einen Geldautomaten.
Das war noch der einzige Grund noch pro Postbank.
Hauptgrund für die Kündigung: ich bin kein Fan von Google und kein Fan von Deutsche Bank

----------

